# Is this the last season fo AxMen?



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 1, 2012)

well what do you think?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 1, 2012)

I think so how can anyone stand it for another Season?


----------



## Sterff (Feb 1, 2012)

I can only hope it's the last season but, I doubt it will be. I wish the Discovery Channel wouldn't have canned Swamp Loggers.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 1, 2012)

Sterff said:


> I can only hope it's the last season but, I doubt it will be. I wish the Discovery Channel wouldn't have canned Swamp Loggers.



I am surprised they canned swamp loggers... being as they are bringing on all these new shows about swamp this and swamp that... and now seen an ad for something called mud cats or something like that?


----------



## Sterff (Feb 1, 2012)

Jkebxjunke said:


> I am surprised they canned swamp loggers... being as they are bringing on all these new shows about swamp this and swamp that... and now seen an ad for something called mud cats or something like that?



It's starting to get ridiculous. The History channel and DC are basically coming out with the same shows.


----------



## Farm Boy (Feb 1, 2012)

Sterff said:


> I wish the Discovery Channel wouldn't have canned Swamp Loggers.



I always enjoyed watching how their family business clicked, not always perfect, but what is? I hope they don't cancel the reruns.


----------



## oldmanriver (Feb 8, 2012)

Although there can be quite a bit of drama and scenes that completely look staged on AxMen, there are those rare moments on the show that are somewhat enjoyable like when they are cutting timber. I wish they would show more real logging and keep more of the drama out. It just gets worse every year... But if they did that then the show would probably end up like Swamp Loggers. I think that if the directors and producers of the show Swamp Loggers would head to the upper west coast and start producing and directing AxMen, then we would more than likely have a hour long show that we would all enjoy.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 9, 2012)

I think that as long as people keep watching this crap, they will keep producing it.
Yep, I'm afraid we're stuck with Ax Men for a while.

Andy


----------



## fubar2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Both History and Discovery have been steadily transformed into Comedy Channels the last few years. Sad really, there was a time you could actually learn things from watching them but you sure don't learn much from them now.


----------



## Sterff (Feb 9, 2012)

I usually watch H2 the second History channel If I want to watch something educational.


----------



## fubar2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't receive the number 2 channel but the question remains. Why let one channel turn to crap just because you've got two?


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 11, 2012)

I gave up on it several years ago. Occasionally click on it and each and every time it was to see a display of temper in the first few frames. Wasn't able to stand it from more than a minute before changing channels. Obviously hasn't changed...in fact it has gone way downhill. It should have been cancelled by the end of season 2 at the latest.

Harry K


----------



## capetrees (Feb 11, 2012)

It's interesting to see the older larger firms have backed away. Browning and Pihl have gone back to work as opposed to putting on a show. Swamp man is a catastrophe, S&S is simply a joke, and all the other companies are full of drama queens. It's not as interesting as it used to be. I just wish someone would layout the old may on Rygaard.


----------



## axeman73 (Feb 21, 2012)

The dumb drama sucks I like the machines especially the yarders but I liked yarders before they were cool on some tv show the show is nothing like season 1 like darrell and his crew you didn't hear cussing and fighting they lasted one season wonder why punching & fighting on the job only gets you fired how do they keep their jobs


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess from the previews ... there is naked yarding next week... how many osha violations there?... besides that of good taste?


----------



## bigcat (Feb 21, 2012)

That had to be the worst episode so far...time to give it up ?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 24, 2012)

The reason why they cancelled swamp loggers, is because the drama was normal, real world problems. Axe men , gold rush, swamp people....all of them. They are popular because of the antics, same with American Chopper, yeah the bikes are cool, but the shows attraction is the drama. I would like to think that they would be interested in a show about Arborist, but if there was one, they sure wouldn't want me, it would be boring. So they would go find a bunch of rag tag misfits, and film them tearing stuff up.


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 24, 2012)

As long as outfits like Rygard, and loons like Shelby are willing to ramp up the stupid, there is no end to it.

The ratings seem to favor a 80%+ stupid factor, so untill the shark gets jumped, it's probably going to be around.

The asshattery with S&S is likely going to be putting on the water skis this season though. 


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## bert0168 (Feb 24, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> *The asshattery*



LOL! I just found a new word! 


But still, it's like a train wreck, we all keep watching...........


----------



## capetrees (Feb 24, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> The reason why they cancelled swamp loggers, is because the drama was normal, real world problems. Axe men , gold rush, swamp people....all of them. They are popular because of the antics, same with American Chopper, yeah the bikes are cool, but the shows attraction is the drama. I would like to think that they would be interested in a show about Arborist, but if there was one, they sure wouldn't want me, it would be boring. So they would go find a bunch of rag tag misfits, and film them tearing stuff up.



They did that trick already. It was called "Saw for Hire". Paul Nosak.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 25, 2012)

speaking of "asshattery' apparently there is naked yarding happening this next episode? .... 

ok... this season has been weird...

they drop a tree on a POS bronco....
Gabe lets Dave drive his mustang... 
Shelby gets voo doo cleansing...
Shelby shoots a tree down
now we have naked yarding....
whats next .... James and Jimmy gonna get along?

I mean how do you top the next episode?


----------



## capetrees (Feb 25, 2012)

It really is getting pretty absurb and stupid.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 26, 2012)

I mean whats next? aliens?


----------

